# coffee



## Derek777 (Feb 25, 2008)

well, im not only a tackle junkie, im a coffee junkie too. 
esquired started it all with a little cup of fresh ground joe at his house last year. it was a store bought brand, cant remember which, but it was so delicious, and was miles above the folgers we were using at the time. in typical fashion, i took his inspiration and maxed it out to the limit!

for my wifes birthday, i bought her a coffee grinder, and a bag of starbucks beans, and away we went. weve tried every starbucks type there is, and started branching out to different smaller companies to see what they had to offer.
ive tried starbucks, green mountain, bucks county coffee, and a couple of other i cant remember so far, but now ive found a little local company that has THE best coffee ive ever tasted. the company is called Torreo, and its located on rhawn street in philly. it is a very small operation, but roasts very high quality coffee for basically the price of a bag of starbucks beans. now that ive tried this coffee, im so jaded when it comes to regular coffee, ala dunkin donuts, wawa or even starbucks that i wont even buy coffee that i havent ground fresh and brewed fresh in my own home. 
the torreo website: https://torreo.com

heres a couple of reviews of their coffee roasts: https://www.coffeereview.com/review.cfm?ID=1311


Torreo Coffee Roasters Huila Typica San Agustin 
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania Reviewed: February 2007 
Overall Rating: 93 points

Aroma: 8
Acidity: 9
Body: 7
Flavor: 9
Aftertaste: 8
Roast (Agtron): Medium-Light (62/74)


Origin: San Agust?n growing region, Huila Department, southern Colombia

Notes: Growing areas east of the Andes in the southern Colombia Department of Huila are particularly admired for their fine coffees. Typica is one of the oldest, and, until recently, most widely grown variety of arabica in Latin America. More than any other varietal it is associated with the classic high-grown Latin-American cup profile represented here: boldly but sweetly acidy with the simple yet pure perfumes of coffee flowers and fruit. Torreo Coffee Roasters is a Philadelphia-based small-batch artisan roasting company specializing in high-end coffees brought to light to medium roast levels designed to foreground the character of the green coffees. Visit www.torreo.com or call 888-286-7736 for more information.

Blind Assessment: Sweetly tart aroma complicated by coffee fruit (think pie cherries) and hints of cedar and cocoa. The cup is dominated by a giddily sweet, buoyantly intense acidity with continued notes of fresh coffee fruit and flowers. Short but rich finish.

Who should drink it: Coffee classicists and purists.

Torreo Coffee Roasters El Salvador Los Planes Pacamara 
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania 
Overall Rating: 96 points

Aroma: 9
Acidity: 10
Body: 9
Flavor: 9
Aftertaste: 10
Roast (Agtron): Medium-Light (58/71)


Origin: El Salvador

Notes: A prize winner in the 2006 El Salvador Cup of Excellence competition, where as a green (unroasted) coffee it placed second out of hundreds of entries, attracting a score of 93.52 from an international jury. Produced from trees of the Pacamara variety at an elevation of approximately 5,300 feet by farmer Sergio Edmundo Ticas Reyes on the Los Planes farm. While El Salvador is rightly famous for consistently producing excellent coffee from the traditional Bourbon variety of Arabica, it has lately become famous for a smaller production of high-altitude pacamara (a cross of the large-beaned Maragogipe variety with the local variety Pacas). Torreo Coffee Roasters is a Philadelphia-based small-batch artisan roasting company specializing in high-end coffees brought to light to medium roast levels designed to foreground the character of the green coffees. Visit www.torreo.com or call 888-286-7736 for more information.

Blind Assessment: Chocolate and citrus on the break. Regal acidity, complex flavors of chocolate, citrus and herbs. A powerful, intense and demanding cup. Haunting, persistent finish. Perfect roast of this especially challenging bean. What great coffee is all about.

Who should drink it: Anyone who can find it and afford it.


----------



## pbw (Feb 25, 2008)

I love the smell of coffee but find it all way to bitter to drink.


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm a coffee fiend myself. Iced coffee during the spring summer and fall, Hot during the Winter. I will try some from this link! Any flavor you recommend for a "first" try?


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm a coffee drinker myself. I like Starbuck's but drink regular drip coffee from a Mr. Coffee 99% of the time. We have a Starbuck's "satellite" (like a kiosk I guess) store at the local hospital, and that's it. If we want to go to a regular Starbuck's we have about a 40 mile ride to get there, lol.


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 25, 2008)

this is the one im drinking right now: (its in the single origin section)
Guatemala Rio Azul COOP 12 oz. Bag - $9.95 

Rich volcanic soil and a temperate climate help create conditions that are ideal for growing "fancy" coffees. Lively acidity, spicy overtones, and a chocolatey richness gives this coffee a tremendous depth of flavor. 


its deeeelicious!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds good!


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah man!
this stuff makes starbuicks coffee taste overroasted and burnt!
its like a whole new level of flavour!


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 25, 2008)

I also was an exotic coffee junkie for 15+ years. Gave up caffeine about 4 years ago, but still love the smell of a good cup of coffee.

I used to blend my own. If I recall correctly it was 3 parts Costa Rican beans to 1 part Sumatra beans and 1 part Moca Java beans, freshly ground right before brewing. Store the beans in a mason jar in the freezer to keep them fresh. 

This was pre-Starbucks when all the malls had specialty coffee bean stores and you could buy beans from all over the world very conveniently. Many of these places disappeared when Starbucks (never had a cup of their slop; too dark and bitter) became popular.  As it became more difficult to get the beans I liked, I just stopped drinking coffee rather than drink something I no longer cared for.

If you are willing to pay the price, Hawaiian Kona beans and Jamaican Blue Mountain are really amazing !!! The Blue Mountain was $40/lb five years ago.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 25, 2008)

Man,I am a coffee freak!!! 
I thought about trying some of that ice coffee Jim was talking about but all I can imagine it taste like is a cup of coffee that has sat too long and you reach over to take a big drink and it's ice cold!!(YUCK) But as far as if it's winter,spring,summer,or fall,I'm drinkin' it!! Usually just Folgers Classic roast.Sometimes I try the French Vanilla :lol: 
By the way,do any of you HATE the smell of somebody elses coffee breath? :roll:


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, here's the question...how many of you drink your coffee black, or do you add stuff to it, ie., milk, sugar, etc?

Now I do occasionally drink those cold coffee drinks from Starbuck's, but still prefer regular black coffee


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 25, 2008)

Well I have to admit,I put a spoonfull of sugar in mine BUT.......It's good and stout too :shock:


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2008)

ok ok ok, Take my mancard away!

cream and 2 equal/splenda :shock:


----------



## slim357 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ive never really been into the whole fad. Oh and jim be careful with that splenda junk Ive read its bad for you.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 25, 2008)

Big coffee drinker here as well. We have a starbucks across the street from school and the kids give me tons of gift cards for Christmas. So for about 3/4 of the year I drink it for free :lol: . I get it ground in the store and brew it at home. We also usually hit the starbucks after lunch a couple of times a week too. About the add stuff ???? I take mine with 1/2 and 1/2 and splenda.


----------



## JustFishN (Feb 25, 2008)

coconut mocha iced coffee xxxxxx cream and 5 equal... 365 days a year LOL


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Ive never really been into the whole fad. Oh and jim be careful with that splenda junk Ive read its bad for you.



I've heard that too! I switch cup for one carcinogenic to the other....Equal one day, splenda the next.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 25, 2008)

I like Dunkin' Donuts, or QuickTrips coffee. Wouldn't be found dead in a starbucks. For me, a bit of French Vanilla is the ticket. Not much - just a tad. Otherwise, a tad of creamer (no sugar - I save that for sweet tea).


----------



## Nickk (Feb 25, 2008)

I loves me some coffee!!!!!


I used to run a specialty food department at a Whole Foods so I've had my share. Doc, that East meets West brand sounds great. I like a good blend over a straight varietal any day. 

Waterwings-I drink about 90% of my coffee black but I like coffee with cream, light and sweet, and mochas. But in the morning it's gotta be black, afternoons are more latte time of day and after dinner nothing beats straight up espresso.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 25, 2008)

I like the Mochas also, but same as you, it's gotta be strong black coffee in the morning. I usually have my first cup around 0445 and am still drinking coffee when I have my lunch at 1245. I need the energy to keep up with the students, lol :shock:


----------



## Popeye (Feb 25, 2008)

Midrats coffee, cut off a slice and throw some hot water on it to thin it out so the spoon gently tips over instead of standing straight up in the middle. Navy guys know what I mean. Now my wife on the other hand... A heaping spoonful of EACH of the following: Non-dairy creamer, sugar and Nestle instant powdered chocolate drink mix.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 26, 2008)

I like coffee a far amount and I too like jim like some splenda in my coffee, I usually go without cream or milk, and save that for a treat, the coffee better be strong though, not piss water. There is nothing wrong with putting some sugar in your coffee, I know that Derek loves the mochachinos. I don't drink it all the time, I am more of a coffee binge drinker. I like the expensive roasts but I would never buy it. My gf has an expensive bur grinder and gets all the nice stuff. You know you are a real coffee fiend when you have a Bun coffee maker. My dad drinks 3-4 or more 8 cup strong black pots a day, regardless of the season. A bun machine makes 8 cups in 2 minutes or less, and they last forever.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 26, 2008)

We have done this already! Man, you guys all have short term memory problems :lol: :lol: 

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=736&highlight=coffee


----------



## mtnman (Feb 26, 2008)

I like my coffe black but im limited to how much i can drink because it will keep me on the toilet all day!


----------



## Nickk (Feb 26, 2008)

esquired said:


> We have done this already! Man, you guys all have short term memory problems :lol: :lol:
> 
> https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=736&highlight=coffee



I thought there was an echo in here :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm sorry, The previous post stopped before I even signed up here.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 26, 2008)

esquired said:


> We have done this already! Man, you guys all have short term memory problems :lol: :lol:
> 
> https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=736&highlight=coffee



Ah, that was way back in October.......................a long time ago, lol  .


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 26, 2008)

nothing wrong with rekindling the love affair with coffee!
i like my coffee both black and with flavored creamer. 
i usually like dark roasts too, but ive gained an appreciation for the lighter roasts with a more delicate flavor.


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok I have a confession to make............For efforts sake, What do you guys think of Keurig and the K-cups?


----------



## Popeye (Feb 26, 2008)

Jim said:


> Keurig and the K-cups?



Is that a musical group?


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 26, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Keurig and the K-cups?
> ...




:?: Don't know what that is. Is it a coffee?


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2008)

Its a one step coffee making machine.


https://www.keurig.com/


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool! When my wife had her lasik surgery a couple of years ago the doctor's waiting room had a machine that used those little coffee things (like the K-cup), and that was some dang good coffee! Other folks in the waiting room thought I was nuts, because I drank so much coffee there, lol.


----------



## JustFishN (Feb 26, 2008)

Jim said:


> Ok I have a confession to make............For efforts sake, What do you guys think of Keurig and the K-cups?



I want to get one of those. I love it. I use it at hannafords when I am grocery shopping lol


----------



## JustFishN (Feb 26, 2008)

remember the old fashioned coffee peculators? my grandmother makes coffee in one every single day.. that old thing makes some damn good coffee. They love 8'oclock coffee.. but there are times we have 4 or 5 different flavors going. We have folgers chocolate truffle, blueberry cobbler, and some green mountain golden french toast open now lol. When out though I prefer D&D for an iced coffee... or Honey Dew for an Iced Mocha madness


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2008)

Pops still brews his with a percolator!


----------

